
Is “IPv10” a joke or a serious RFC draft? - wolfgang42
https://networkengineering.stackexchange.com/questions/44010/is-ipv10-a-joke-or-a-serious-rfc-draft
======
bifrost
I suspect its a joke ala OSI Layer8. Given that IPv6 adoption has been
incredibly slow, more IP standards are unlikely to be transitioned to.

If you're really picky about layouts, you can just reuse your IPv4 address
with your IPv6 address (given you have a prefix/etc)

IE: My IP is 1.1.1.1, my IPv6 prefix is 2607:ff58::/32, I can make my IPv6 IP
2607:ff58::1.1.1.1 (aka 2607:ff58::101:101). And if you're especially keen you
can do some awful NAT tricks...

